#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  National Conference On Nanotechnology and Its Applications (RTNA) 2013

## amydecia

Join an great event on Nanotechnology and Its applications on 23rd March, 2013 at Gulzar Group of Institutes (GGI), a leading engineering college in India. Grab valuable knowledge about Nanotechnology. Find all information about RTNA 2013 @ http://ggi.ac.in/nationalconferencertna2013.html 




Venue:

Gulzar Group of Institutes
GT Road, Khanna, Ludhiana (Punjab)





  Similar Threads: Seminar report on Nanotechnology | Paper Presentation on Nanotechnology | Presentation on Nanotechnology NATIONAL ROBOTICS CHAMPIONSHIP-2013 in Symbiosis Institute of Technology and Sceince IIT-B announces first ever national conference on Mathematics National University of Singapore Summer Term Applications Open

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

Thanks for providing this useful info.

----------

